# Highlight a sentence in a reply



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi ~

How do I highlight a sentence or two in someone's post so I can include it in my reply post?

Thank you ~


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Click on the "Quote" button.


----------

